# Looking For 5.1 or 7.1 Individual Channel Full Range Pink Noise Test Disc or Download Files



## norcalsteve (May 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I have successfully used REW with a UMIK to manually EQ my Front Left and Right system with the UMC-200 Preamp Processor's 11 Band EQ and want to move on to doing Center and Surround speakers.

I own the Video Essentials DVD and the Digital Video Essentials HD Basics Blu Ray test discs but they are both sorely lacking in full range pink noise (10 to 20 kHz) test signals and only have band limited Pink Noise by channel which is great for setting speaker levels but useless for EQ work.

Anyway, I have software to build and burn DVD's or Blu Ray discs and just need full range 5.1 or 7.1 test signal files in either LPCM or Dolby Digitial or DTS or whatever format that I think I can make my own test disc.

This must have been done or contemplated by someone here so any help is appreciated.

I otherwise don't mind buying the AVIA II DVD which apparently has full range Pink Noise for calibration but kind of want something to work with this weekend.

Thanks in advance of suggestions or download links.

Steve


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can make 5.1 DTS CDs with SurCode, $99 though.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not just send the pre-pro’s main outputs to the surround channels of your amplifier?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## norcalsteve (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions and have found AVIA II is actually carried by Netflix so will have that in a day or two. 

In the meantime not a bad idea to run the main outs to the surround amplifier but it isn't that simple in my system since the UMC-200 has what is called All Stereo Mode so I actually was able to generate Manual EQ settings for Center and Surround using REW 2 channel Pink Noise........but I just can't get an REW plot of my results since the crossovers and PEQ don't work for anything but Left and Right channels in All Stereo mode when sent a Left and Right stereo signal. Go figure but is a whole other subject about some of the UMC-200's quirks not that I can not say enough about it's magical capabilities when coupled with REW and a UMIK1!

Thanks also to Mike for the PM and will try that out as well while I wait for AVIA II to arrive.


----------



## Shinx (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

using REW 5.01 Beta 11 and above, you can send Sweeps and pink noise signals discrete to every channel if you use a Laptop with HDMI Output and AISIO drivers.

works perfect.

From my side is this very important, because normally the pink noises coming out from a Pre-Processor (during level adjustment) are not running through the PEQ. This means if you have filters in the PEQ with larger negative gain, the level result is different when using internal level tones compared to external sources.

Shinx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

norcalsteve said:


> In the meantime not a bad idea to run the main outs to the surround amplifier but it isn't that simple...


Sure it is. Just connect the pre amp’s main outs to the channels of the surround amp that you want to measure. So, two surround channels become main channels for the purposes of measuring and equalizing. Run REW, equalize, document the equalization, re-connect everything back to normal, load the EQ settings into the pre-amp surround channels. Nothing to it. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

